# Grooming ears



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Underneath my dogs ears looks crimped and we have never cut them. Our groomer has asked if we want them tamed and we said no.
It is a spot to watch for matts and it always looks unbrushed but we like them.


----------



## ScoutTheGolden (Apr 14, 2021)

Best grooming help I've found on this forum was to read Morningsage Golden's tutorial. Passing on the link here, hope it's helpful!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Chrissy said:


> Hello
> My goldens ears look all crimpy. I now realize that it was the thinning shears that I have been using.
> Can anyone tell me how I can fix them?
> I have Miller forge thinning shears and this caused the problem I figure after reading a lot on this forum.
> ...


Picture of the ears? 

Crimpy sounds untrimmed to me. Unless you mean there are cut lines?


----------

